# before and after



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

here is a clock that i refinished I sprayed it with lacqure M.L. Campbell I Made a back that was missing Also cut a glass for the pendlum door It came out very nice thanks for looking del


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's obvious that the after comes first, nice job, you must have lots of patience.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice job. What was the finish?,can't tell, it looks like shellac or maybe varnish.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Very nice job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

The first pic is the before, right Del? Just kidding. A fine job Del.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent job on the clock restoration. It looks great!

Corey


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

forgot listing the pic first one comes last I do it every time tnx for nice comments del


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*finish*



jerrymayfield said:


> Nice job. What was the finish?,can't tell, it looks like shellac or maybe varnish.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jerry


i use M.L. CAMPBELL spray lacquer simi gloss 2 coats that is what i use on all my item's here is the link http://www.mlcampbell.com/pages/home.asp


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

del schisler said:


> i use M.L. CAMPBELL spray lacquer simi gloss 2 coats that is what i use on all my item's here is the link http://www.mlcampbell.com/pages/home.asp



I meant the old finish. Regards

Jerry


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*finish*



jerrymayfield said:


> I meant the old finish. Regards
> 
> Jerry


 i thank most were varnish Gummy comming off I have redone lot's of clocks and furniture over the yrs. del


----------



## raingrass (Aug 11, 2007)

Beautiful clock.


----------

